# What is your favorite Coating and why?



## Jsf721 (Aug 19, 2012)

Interested in finding a coating for my car. Doing some research.

Please let me know:
1. How long it lasts 
2. How you use your car (mileage, stored outside 24x7)
3. Beads or sheets?
4. Would you use again or try something else?

Thanks..............


----------



## paddy328 (Mar 4, 2007)

Gtechniq crystal serum.
lasts an age
not on mine, but some of the world most expensive supercars
sheets
wouldn't use anything else.

Saying that, its not as hydrophobic as i would like, but then thats what exo is for.


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

For less than £30 Gyeon Can Coat is hard to beat.

Lasts around 6 months in the jargon but it's still performing well even after this time. The gloss it gives is very impressive. Since I've had this on my car I've had more comments about the shine than anything else I've had on the car. it's also the best product I've had on my car that keeps it that bit cleaner for longer. It noticeably keeps cleaner for longer. It's currently on both our cars. It was applied to the Discovery 4 in July and was so impressed with the self cleaning and gloss levels that I decided I would put it on my own car for winter, when I've only previously used waxes on it. 

The Discovery is parked outside 24/7, mine is garaged overnight.
Both do at least a 1,000 miles a month.
Consists of town driving, A and B roads (plus motorway for the Discovery).

Beading is impressive and water sheets off the car quickly once moving. It's easy to maintain using the Gyeon products especially Bathe (and Bathe+ which also contains coating properties), Cure and /or Wet Coat. All help to prolong the life of the coating and the Gyeon products all add incredibly shine and gloss to paintwork. Cleaning is a doddle.

Would I use it again ? Oh god yes! Without a shadow of a doubt. I'm so impressed I'm thinking of keeping it on my car during the summer and topping with a wax (just because I love waxing). Will definitely, definitely have this on our cars again during winter, for sure. 

I've used Gtechniq C1, EXOv2, Wolf's coatings in the past and liked the results from them but for the price of Can Coat, the ease of application, re-application and more importantly, the performance, it's very hard to look beyond it.


----------



## Jsf721 (Aug 19, 2012)

Thanks for the response. How does it compare to the EXO v2 in water beading and self cleaning?



Blueberry said:


> For less than £30 Gyeon Can Coat is hard to beat.
> 
> Lasts around 6 months in the jargon but it's still performing well even after this time. The gloss it gives is very impressive. Since I've had this on my car I've had more comments about the shine than anything else I've had on the car. it's also the best product I've had on my car that keeps it that bit cleaner for longer. It noticeably keeps cleaner for longer. It's currently on both our cars. It was applied to the Discovery 4 in July and was so impressed with the self cleaning and gloss levels that I decided I would put it on my own car for winter, when I've only previously used waxes on it.
> 
> ...


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

Jsf721 said:


> Thanks for the response. How does it compare to the EXO v2 in water beading and self cleaning?


Self cleaning is better (Can Coat) and water beading I think, Can Coat may just win out.


----------



## Outonawing (Sep 27, 2014)

Blueberry said:


> Self cleaning is better (Can Coat) and water beading I think, Can Coat may just win out.


I'd be interested in your opinion on how CarChem Hydro Coat compares to Can Coat?

Ed.


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

Outonawing said:


> I'd be interested in your opinion on how CarChem Hydro Coat compares to Can Coat?
> 
> Ed.


Are you confusing Can Coat with Wet Coat?

Wet Coat is a similar product to Hydro Coat. Both spray on, power wash off, to give a layer of protection.
I have used both and both are very good. Wet Coat I believe has the better durability but I didn't have Hydro Coat on the car long enough to know how long it lasts, as it was applied a few weeks before I did my winter detail. From the time Hydro Coat was on the car, I was impressed with it and I actually prefer it to Wet Coat.

Hydro Coat is diluted (as opposed to Wet Coat which is ready to use). It makes Hydro Coat better value for money too. 25ml only required (added to 975ml of water) per application.


----------



## Andy-P (Jun 1, 2014)

Can you put can coat over a wax?


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

No. Can Coat needs a fully decontaminated, panel wiped down, bare paint to bond to.


----------



## Andy-P (Jun 1, 2014)

I see. Thanks.


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

Theres a few really good coatings i like,but the best worth for money on my opinion is Gyeon prime,its a very good coating.


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

Blueberry - just curious, have you experimented with the AdrDeShine coatings and compared them with Gyeon?


----------



## Rascal_69 (Sep 20, 2009)

Cquk - still going after a year. 

Going to give it a refresh soon. 

This time cquk topped with cosmic as cosmic sheets not beads and should be better in terms of water spotting. 
Cquk has done well. There's little to no marks on the car after this time. 

Done its job


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

yetizone said:


> Blueberry - just curious, have you experimented with the AdrDeShine coatings and compared them with Gyeon?


Hi yetizone - no I've never used any of the ArtDeShine products. I'm put off slightly because there isn't a dedicated website I can go to to look at the products in any real depth (excuse me if this is incorrect but not been able to locate one) and secondly - I find all the names so confusing I haven't got a clue what each one does.


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

Descriptions are pretty decent on Stangalang's site


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

Blueberry said:


> Hi yetizone - no I've never used any of the ArtDeShine products. I'm put off slightly because there isn't a dedicated website I can go to to look at the products in any real depth (excuse me if this is incorrect but not been able to locate one) and secondly - I find all the names so confusing I haven't got a clue what each one does.


Ah, I see, thanks for replying. There is an ADS app which is pretty comprehensive, but I agree the lack of a website is an oversight, not to mention the number of similar products! I have to admit though that I was rather pleased with their Keegan & Sicko when combined. Still not tried (hangs head in shame) the Gyeon range as yet, but I WILL get around to it!


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

ronwash said:


> Theres a few really good coatings i like,but the best worth for money on my opinion is Gyeon prime,its a very good coating.


In what way it is better than other? How it differs CQ UK?


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

Rascal_69 said:


> Cquk - still going after a year.
> 
> This time cquk topped with cosmic as cosmic sheets not beads and should be better in terms of water spotting.
> Cquk has done well. There's little to no marks on the car after this time.
> ...


What about if you won't top it? What do you think then?


----------



## R14CKE (Aug 10, 2012)

Currently got Gyeon prime on my daily driver and I do cover about 400+ miles a week and it's still standing strong applied in October, 
Iv got tac system coating to try once weather warms up


----------



## Mark R5 (May 21, 2013)

I've always got on with Dodo Juice Supernatural Hybrid Wax. Between £26-£29 for a 200ml pot which should last you plenty of time. 

Excellent beading, water sheets nicely too. Easy to apply and take off.

I too like Hellshine Abyss by Autobrite - a little harder to apply but my God is it worth it. Beads like there's no tomorrow! Leaves a lovely wet look to the paint too.


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

ronwash said:


> Theres a few really good coatings i like,but the best worth for money on my opinion is Gyeon prime,its a very good coating.





R14CKE said:


> Currently got Gyeon prime on my daily driver and I do cover about 400+ miles a week and it's still standing strong applied in October,
> Iv got tac system coating to try once weather warms up


Ive got gyeon prime on one of my cars, very easy to apply, large applicator ensures getting total coverage much easier, too early days for performance, was applied in November and is a strong as ever. Only problem was the short dark days made getting the car washed/corrected and Prime applied a touch more awkard, the old brinkmann was needed for checking panels to and a bit more daylight would be an aid IMO. Unfortunately the car ive got it on arrived late and isnt technically mine and was a good test bed for some practice but would definitely recommend for pre summer or winter protection


----------

